# Oneida Parts ?



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place where I can find an outer limb (limb tip) for an old Tomcat X-80 bow ???
I tried Oneida and my options for repair are a little spendy so I am looking for another source for parts.
Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

PM MikieDay. If anyone knows I'd imagine he would.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i emailed onieda and asked them where the nearest dealer to me was,,,, they never responded. is that normal for them ? i hate to judge them on it if its a fluke.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

john warren said:


> i emailed onieda and asked them where the nearest dealer to me was,,,, they never responded. is that normal for them ? i hate to judge them on it if its a fluke.


Seems to be the norm John.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

john warren said:


> i emailed onieda and asked them where the nearest dealer to me was,,,, they never responded. is that normal for them ? i hate to judge them on it if its a fluke.


call them, ask for Matt, Claude or Ross specifically.


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Matt Pollington who runs Oneida and if this is the plastic limb tip that you are talking about he did say these are no longer available but I would call and talk to him directly if that is not who you spoke with previously. Otherwise try Ebay.

Just tell him Dan Connell sent youto him. I grew up and went to school with the family..


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Ross runs the machine shop now and does not do much on the bow side so stick with Matt! If you can catch Calude then great but I doubt you will.


----------



## dumredneck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the help everyone.
Mikieday and 51504boar are setting me up !


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i did call them and they were helpful. seems the closest shop to methat carries their bows is in union city,,, quite a ways off.


----------



## gokartjon (Jun 20, 2006)

Post on this forum. 

monsterbows.com/forums

Someone here will be able to help you.

Jon


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

i was glad to be able to help....

good luck and good shooting

Mikie


----------



## Digger Henley (Feb 7, 2007)

My friend called them, he got a response and he was also told Union City was the closest place. Good Luck


----------

